# Keep the Audio on when programing the TiVo



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

How about an option to keep the audio on when you are programing the TiVo. If you set the TiVo for a news Channel why not listen to the news instead of only the TiVo beep, you could keep the beep in the background. My cable box does this and also keeps a small picture on the screen. I could live without the picture but just having the sound I think would be neat and not hard to do.


----------



## ktpara74 (May 4, 2006)

You beat me to the idea...I thought of it just the other day. Maybe an option to turn it on/off so the user can set their preference.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I will share with you the money TiVo pays me for this great idea. 

Is there anybody else that that likes this idea ???


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't use LiveTV at all, so I never use, or listen to, anything live. So it wouldn't matter to me - as long as I can NOT have this. I would not want any TV audio when I'm in the menus, I like it the way it is.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

megazone said:


> I don't use LiveTV at all, so I never use, or listen to, anything live. So it wouldn't matter to me - as long as I can NOT have this. I would not want any TV audio when I'm in the menus, I like it the way it is.


I don't use live tv anymore, either.. but have a compromise in mind. How about if the tivo played it's own built-in music, like the Jeopardy theme, for example? Doo Doo, Doo Doo, Doo Doo Doo, ...


----------

